# Formblatt  VDE 0660 T500



## Wu Fu (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen

wie sehen den Eure Formblätter aus, die Ihr nach dem Bau bzw. Prüfung des Schaltschrankes ausfüllt und zur Dokumentation abgebt.
Mir geht es speziell um die
DIN EN 60439-1 ( VDE *0660* T 500) PTKS

Wir haben eher ein allgemein gehaltenes Formblatt das sich nicht direkt auf diese Norm bezieht. Ein Kunde möchte aber nun gern ein Protokoll, welches auf dieser aufgebaut ist.

Vielen Dank und Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MSP (24 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

schau Dir mal den Technik-Teil von Hager an, Kapitel 9 Seite 110
Da ist ein Beispielprotokoll abgebildet.

http://download.hager.com/Hager.de/...P_2010_11_K09b_Verteiler_Innen_T_10DE0001.pdf

Das sollte als Vorlage für ein eigenes Protokoll reichen.

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Wu Fu (24 Oktober 2011)

Perfekt, nach so etwas habe ich gesucht.
Ist ein sehr umfangreich Formular, evtl. kann man ein paar Punkte kürzen.


----------

